

Google Cadie - evanlong
http://www.google.com/intl/en/landing/cadie/index.html

======
shard
I hope it doesn't becomes self-aware at 2:14 AM Eastern time, August 29.

------
gojomo
Do you think, each minute of the day Cadie's blog and video stream will show a
tiny 1% cognitive improvement, making "her" 1.7 million times smarter by
tomorrow night? We can only hope she finds humans as cute then as she finds
pandas now.

~~~
HalcyonMuse
That would be a respectable April First project.

~~~
buugs
I guess this wasn't good enough so they had to add more :(
<http://www.google.com/intl/en/landing/chrome/cadie/>

~~~
jeroen
and more: <http://mail.google.com/mail/help/autopilot/index.html>

and more: <http://www.google.com/romance/>

and more:
[http://images.google.com/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi](http://images.google.com/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi)

Isn't google taking this a bit far?

~~~
erlanger
No, they want attention because they haven't created any buzz in a long time.
Here's hoping that the press doesn't pick this up.

~~~
ConradHex
Nah, they do pretty extensive April 1st stuff every year.

------
paraschopra
It says "Page not found"

~~~
chaosmachine
The page doesn't appear to be working in some countries (yet?). For example, I
can't access it here in Canada, but using a US-based proxy, it shows up fine.

~~~
dkokelley
Is it possible that Google is blocking it until midnight local time?

------
peregrine
The best part is google chrome in 3d. Awesome

~~~
shibido
Everyone does realise that this part actually is real, right?

As in - there is a stereoscopic chrome download on the page - that does render
the pages in 3d when installed?

Obviously the printable 3D glasses are a joke, but I gave it a try with some
blue/red glasses I got from a Shrek in 3D dvd I was given a couple of years
back, and it works.

It's actually interesting from a development perspective - they could do a lot
with it (admittedly it's a gimmick) if they used a (css z-index * polarized
displacement) formula to set depth perspective.

Plus my Chrome looks way cool with the 3D glasses icon next to my refresh now.

~~~
biohacker42
I don't know if you're serious I don't have 3D glasses lying around so I can't
check. But I would imagine given the right data google chrome could be made to
render, lets say specially an noted maps, so that they work with 3D glasses.
It could be real, and I hope it is.

------
ptn
I fell for this one. It's not fair if "April's Fool" is celebrated 27 Dic in
my country, I will always fall.

------
Mgreen
The accompanying gif animation is seriously cool.

------
jellisjapan
Damn, I got PND'D...

